# Need advice: Mechanical engineer and continuing machining education



## Jack Burton (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi. I'm an ME that has been laid off for awhile. I figure in the meantime I might as well do something that will distance me from the pack and give me some more skills while I look for jobs. Machining is always something I've been interested in but I've only had a cursory exposure to it from work and zero exposure while getting my BSME, aside from personal projects.

I've considered taking Machine classes at my local community college but I'm not sure whether to pursue the certificate courses (1 year total) or go for the AAS in Machine Tool Technology (2 years).

I'm listing the course requirements below. I can transfer the math, English, and physics courses from my previous degree, so that would save some money. I'd like to know which you think would be more beneficial for an engineer in my position, the certificates or the A.A.S? Thanks

Certificate Level 1

MTT 108 - Mathematics for Occupational Technologies	3

MTT 110 - Print Layout and Measurement for Machining	4

MTT 111 - Introduction to Manufacturing	3

MTT 112 - Lathe Operations I	3

MTT 124 - Milling Operations I	3

Certificate Level 2

MTT 122 - Lathe Operations II	3

MTT 214 - Milling Operations II	3

MTT 210 - CNC Machine Tool Operations	3

MTT 213 - Manufacturing Processes	3

TCC 111 - Technical Communication	3

Machine Tool Technology, A.A.S.

MAT 110 - Technical Mathematics I	4

MTT 110 - Print Layout and Measurement for Machining	4

MTT 111 - Introduction to Manufacturing	3

TCC 111 - Technical Communication	3

MTT 112 - Lathe Operations I	3

MTT 122 - Lathe Operations II	3

MTT 124 - Milling Operations I	3

MAT 111 - Technical Mathematics II	4

ENG 100 - English Composition I	3

MTT 129 - Solids (CAM) Modeling	3

MTT 214 - Milling Operations II	3

MTT 210 - CNC Machine Tool Operations	3

MTT 219 - CAM Solids I	3

ENG 112 - English Composition II	3

COMM 100 - Introduction to Interpersonal Communication	3

MTT 220 - CNC Programming	3

MTT 229 - CAM Solids II	3

MTT 230 - Electrical Discharge Machining	4

PHY 100 - Technical Physics I	3


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally, I'd go certificate. More hands on training in less time. Plus, you aren't 'out' as much if you do get a job offer you decide to take. Just my $0.02, YMMV.


----------

